# Using Milacek



## cbass902

I recently purchased a female Czech Line Working German Shepherd. I was considering "Milacek" as a name. Would this be a correct use of the term? I once used the German name "Schatzi" for another dog. Are these words similar?
Thank You


----------



## Pavlous

Hello,
Yes, "Miláček" is a good name, if you like it  . It means "Darling" as far as I know. Dictionary.com says "Schatzi" means "Treasure".
In Czech we treat the words "Darling" and "Treasure" in a similar way.* (in romantic relationships)

*"Můj poklade" = "My treasure" is a little bit outdated in my opinion, but it is correct.


----------



## Onyx18

In my opinion, "Miláček" isn't good name for a dog. If you imagine that you call it's name on the street, like: "Miláčku, come here!"… It's a bit weird and unusual … but only in my opinion


----------



## Enquiring Mind

That's true in a Czech-speaking environment, but if cbass902 isn't in a Czech-speaking environment, it won't matter because no-one (except, hopefully, the dog) will understand. (I wonder if cbass902 knows about the vocative case ending, and if the dog speaks Czech? .)


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím Vás, EM . Thanks for confirmation . Yeah, in non-Czech speaking environment it doesn't matter, but in  Czech-speaking environment he might receive some enquiring (  ) looks from passer-by


----------



## cbass902

Thank you all for your responses so far. My apologies. I suppose a little more information in the initial posting could have possibly helped with some context. We are in the USA and not in a significant(that I know of) Czech community. I see how this could cause a few heads to turn in some situations. The puppy is only 8 weeks old; so she only speaks eat, drink, and play so far😁. I know nothing of the Czech language. As I understand it, this is usually a term of endearment and not used as a formal name. However, I was looking for something that fit her Czech line and that most people here wouldn't use. We were thinking of using Mila for everday use. Again, thank you for your input so far and I look forward to any other opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Pavlous

Onyx18 said:


> Zdravím Vás, EM . Thanks for confirmation . Yeah, in non-Czech speaking environment it doesn't matter, but in Czech-speaking environment he might receive some enquiring (  ) looks from passer-by


I agree it might sound unusual, but it is a good name like any other. A name "Anna" (or "Anička") might be better


----------



## Onyx18

Pavlous said:


> I agree it might sound unusual, but it is a good name like any other. A name "Anna" (or "Anička") may be better


Sorry, but in that case would be better even "Kikina" (small dog of warrant officer Arazím from TV series "Četnické humoresky") . Name "Anička" for Working German Shepherd? Really? I don't know, with regard to this particular race…Anička it's better name for cow, like "Jitka" from movie "Na samotě u lesa"


----------



## Pavlous

Onyx18 said:


> Sorry, but in that case would be better even "Kikina" (small dog of warrant officer Arazím from TV series "Četnické humoresky") . Name "Anička" for Working German Shepherd? Really? I don't know, with regard to this particular race…Anička it's better name for cow, like "Jitka" from movie "Na samotě u lesa"


My friend has a dog, whose name is "Anička". There is nothing wrong about it.


----------



## Onyx18

Pavlous said:


> My friend has a dog, whose name is "Anička". There is nothing wrong about it.


Okay, I just don't think it's a good name for  Working German Shepherd, that's all . It's mainly matter of opinion, anyway


----------



## Cautus

Britta, Dášenka, Babeta, Špagetka or some gods Freya or Frigga.

_Cautus_

PS: What about Siri. You can call: "Hey Siri, come here!" and you got an answer: "I'm not sure I understand".


----------



## Mori.cze

1) name your dog as you see fit

2) I believe it is better when dog's name is short and contains S or some other distinctive sound, so Mila might be slightly suboptimal, but again, 1)
name your dog as you see fit
btw. how are you going to pronounce Miláček? mila-czech?

3) to a Czech ear this is not too good a name for a female dog, as the word itself is masculine. Simply using _Mila_/Dear solves this nicely. Other options that come to my mind: _Zlata/_Goldie (also used in Schatz meaning), maybe even _Láska_/Love.


----------

